# SKEG Assault



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/SGjU1sFjA6c


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! tracks didnt look like they helped much in that first hole lol


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah deep soft ruts kill this thing. If it can't climb it you are screwed. Nobody made it where he tried to go.


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

looks like a fun place to play!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Hold it wide open and hope you got enough to stay on top.


----------

